# [SOLVED] New Gaming Build-Grand Build



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking to build a decent gaming PC for about a grand. I play mostly World of Warcraft and Vindictus. My old desktop needs to be replaced, so I'm looking for a good build that can be used for a few years. Ultra presets aren't as important as having a solid machine. 

To answer the thread base questions:

 Budget: ~1,000

Brands: Looking at the FX8350 for processor. I'm looking to do an AMD build.

Multitasking: Mainly for playing WoW, LoL, Vindictus, L4D2.

Gaming: Most graphics/cpu intensive would be WoW or Vindictus I suppose.

Calculations: Not Likely.

Overclocking: Standard clock on the 8350 is 4.0 Ghz. I feel it could be safely pushed 20-30% with a new cooler

Storage: 1TB should be plenty of space

Operating System: Using Windows 7 Professional

Case: I would like a Mid-tower to full-tower case

Monitor: If my budget allows. I have a "decent" color rich lcd screen.

Stores: I spend most of my time on Newegg and Tigerdirect with mod ideas coming from Xoxide

This is the build I was considering:
AMD FX-8350, Asus GeForce GTX 650 Ti, NZXT Guardian 921 RB - System Build - PCPartPicker

CPU AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core  $189.99 
 Motherboard Asus M5A97 ATX AM3+  $99.98 
 Memory Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600  $114.99  
Storage Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM  $99.99  
Video Card Asus GeForce GTX 650 Ti 1GB  $144.98  
Case NZXT Guardian 921 RB ATX Mid Tower  $74.74  
Power Supply Corsair 700W ATX12V  $107.33  
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)  $135.6

So here is what I'm asking: I'm wanting to know what improvements/adjustments can be made without breaking the bank and if those components are a good fit for the build I'm looking for.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

The first thing people will suggest to you is to replace the PSU with XFX or Seasonic so I might as wel beat them to it. The build guide has the XFX PRO650W and the PRO850W, both of which are cheaper than your selected PSU after rebates.

In addition to this we'd recommend Corsair or G.Skill for RAM modules. In any case, 16GB will more than likely be overkill for you. 8GB is more than enough for anything other than intensive work like video editing and it'll be an easy way to save 40$.


EDIT: On reading through your post again, I realised that you might well be better off with an even cheaper build such as the ones listed here. If all you intend to play are WoW and Vindictus, the onboard GPU might well be enough for you. Should you later decide to go for current games you could still buy a dedicated GPU.


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

My original thought was to do one of the lower end builds, but I want to have the upward scalability plus a bit of future proofing. 16 GB is most definitely overkill, but the price difference between 8 GB and 16 GB isn't too steep. I will also look at replacing the PSU.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*



Terrere said:


> My original thought was to do one of the lower end builds, but I want to have the upward scalability plus a bit of future proofing.


It's up to you what you want to do of course. I can't personally speak for the performance of AMD's onboard GPU but I should think that it'd be able to handle your current games. Whether you want to get a dedicated GPU now or upgrade somewhere down the line is your call. Someone else may be able to offer more insight. My own build is still using the ATI 4830 I bought in 2009 so how futureproof a certain configuration is depends on your needs. In my case my gpu can still run almost every game that's being released, BF3 being the only exception so far.



Terrere said:


> 16 GB is most definitely overkill, but the price difference between 8 GB and 16 GB isn't too steep.


I consider a doubling of the price to still be quite steep. :smile: RAM is one thing that I don't think you need to consider when it comes to futureproofing. I don't foresee you ever using all four modules' full capacity in their lifetime.


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

I will retract my statement about the RAM prices not being a big difference between 8 and 16 gigabytes. You are right about double price, I was comparing two not of the same brand or quality and didn't notice. 

I would prefer a dedicated GPU in case I decide to play other games that would be a bit more graphics intensive. From what I've seen on benchmarks and read WoW is more of a CPU intensive game than GPU, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

AMD FX-8350, Asus GeForce GTX 650 Ti, NZXT Guardian 921 RB - System Build - PCPartPicker

I replaced the RAM with 8 GB of G.Skill Sniper and the PSU with a 650W 80 Plus Bronze XFX


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

8GB is more than enough for any games and G.Skill or Corsair are better brand choices. 
If you want to game, with a good experience, you will need a dedicated GPU.
A good quality 550W PSU is fine for a 650 ti GPU: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
The rest of the build looks good.


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

Thanks for the input on the build guys! Since I'm saving about 80 bucks from downsizing RAM and choosing another power supply off of the first build, should I put that towards a GPU or something else?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

If your main concern is gaming performance, a quad-core will provide identical performance to the 8350 for $60 less.

Newegg.com - AMD FX-4300 Vishera 3.8GHz (4.0GHz) Socket AM3+ 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4300WMHKBOX

If you care about overclocking, I'd even expect the 4300 to have the same top clocks as the 8350, if not higher. And since regular gaming and multitasking won't even fully utilize a quad-core, it's all about the individual cores' performances, measured by Ghz.


If you put the savings from both RAM and CPU into the video card, you'll get much more gaming power for your money. Keep in mind a more powerful GPU may require you to switch to a stronger PSU.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

Your best to follow through with the above advice and put any extra money into a better PSU. That way you will have room to upgrade your GPU down the track.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

Go with the fastest CPU you can afford and forget OC'ing.
OC'ing adds unneeded stress & heat, shorter component life and voids warranties.


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm going to consider downsizing to a quad core, but I may just increase the PSU size and keep with my current build as it is still well under my budget I wanted. I'll keep doing research based on your suggestions.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

A Q-Core CPU will be plenty.
550W is plenty for the 650ti but more power won't hurt.
Changing the PSU & RAM in your original configuration will make a reliable PC.


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

I was wondering if the stock cooler would be enough for when I decide to game or do I need to purchase a better one. I plan having a push/pull configuration with my case fans, so how does that affect stock coolers?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

OEM CPU coolers are fine if no OC is applied and OC'ing newer CPU's is basically a waste of time.


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

Alright, thank you for all of your help and advice guys. My build is going to be strong and affordable thanks to your input! I'm using the savings to upgrade components and to add in some aesthetic mods.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*



Terrere said:


> I was wondering if the stock cooler would be enough for when I decide to game or do I need to purchase a better one. I plan having a push/pull configuration with my case fans, so how does that affect stock coolers?


Stock coolers pull air at a 90-degree angle to the motherboard, which conflicts to a small degree with the ideal front-to-back case airflow. Despite that inefficiency, you'd still benefit much from adding two high-RPM case fans, one front and one back. I've made a lot of friends buy these fans right here and they work wonders:

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Fans & Heatsinks, Case Fans, Thermaltake, 120mm, 1600-1999 RPM


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

The OEM CPU cooler does nothing to disrupt the desired front to rear airflow. 
I would however recommend not using the side mount fan included with the case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

@ toothman
The OP's listed case comes with a front & rear 120mm fan.
Newegg.com - NZXT Guardian 921 RB 921RB-001-BL Black SECC steel chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

In the way of aesthetic lighting additions, such as cold cathode neon, I'm looking at adding in a blue cold cathode neon. Do these add a considerable amount of strain or heat to the system?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

Your case comes with 
1 x 120 mm Blue LED Front Fan
1 x 120 mm Blue LED Side Fan
1 x 120 mm Blue Fan


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

I'm considering swapping to this case. It also has three fans: Rear, Front, and side.
Newegg.com - NZXT LEXA S LEXS - 001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*



Tyree said:


> @ toothman
> The OP's listed case comes with a front & rear 120mm fan.


Which reminds me of a detail I left out. OEM case fans are better than none, but are usually only about ~500 RPM. That's a tad low for my taste, but then again I'm a mini/maxer :smile:


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

CPU suggestion would be the fx 6300 which might handle games with multiplayer a little bit better because the extra threads (depends on the game). Agreed that 8350 is overkill. Also the fx 6300 is more cores while remaining in the 95w tdp!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*



Terrere said:


> I'm considering swapping to this case. It also has three fans: Rear, Front, and side.
> Newegg.com - NZXT LEXA S LEXS - 001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


That case also has the fans you need (front & rear) plus two you don't (side & top).


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

I ended up changing the build a fair bit. I bought the NZXT Apollo case and am adding a custom window to the top with a intake fan, putting an intake fan on the front and having the exhaust out the rear. 
The build now looks more like:

CPU  AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core 
 Motherboard Asus M5A99FX Pro R 2.0
 Memory  G.Skill Sniper 8 GB
Storage  Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM  $99.99  
Video Card Sapphire Radeon 7870 XT
Case  NZXT Apollo
Power Supply XFX 750W Semi-modular
Operating System  Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)  $135.6

I'm using a custom window to replace the current side window, adding cold cathodes and strip led lighting as well as adding rocker switches/dimmer to control it all. LEDs will light under the case, the top window, and under the motherboard. Cold cathodes will light the custom etched side window.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

Glad it worked out.


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

Yup, it's a bit overkill for what I need. Overall my budget was 1k but I upped it by 200 to make room for the custom stuff I wanted to do.  Thanks for all of the feedback!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming Build-Grand Build*

You're welcome-enjoy.


----------



## Terrere (Jan 29, 2013)

I will! I didn't know how to change it to solved, thanks for changing that status for me!


----------

